# Sterbai Swimming Habits



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I bought some sterbai corys a little over a week ago and I've noticed 2 of them are always swimming closer to the top of the water and they come down to eat and scavenge. Why would they do this? THe tank is cycled and at good levels. There is also an airstone.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Anyone?? Anyone have this problem?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe it's normal activity. I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I would not worry about it. Corys never cease to amaze me with their antics. I have a group of paleatus that come to the surface and flip over on their backs in order to suck down flake as soon as it hits the water. No matter how many times I see, it still cracks me up (they make cute smacking noises when they do this).


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow I would love to see my corys do that...I think mine think they're regular top swimmers and not bottom feeders...they're so cute.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

> All Corydoras Catfish go to the surface of the water from time to time and swallow a bubble of air. They force this bubble of air down into their intestines, where they can absorb the oxygen.


 

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/scavengers/corydoras.htm


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm glad to report they're staying on the ground now...I know I shouldnt be worried before but they're my first batch of Sterbai and that type is very rare in my lfs and I lost 1 of them to an unknown reason. Thats why I was so worried.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

It doesn't hurt to ask. Just remember...none of us are experts. LOL


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks guys...


----------

